# Accelerated Paramedic Schools



## DtwoR

If anyone knows of any full-time acclerated paramedic schools (anywhere in US) that is taking students for an EARLY 2007 start date, I would greatly appreciate any info.


----------



## Ridryder911

I don't think you will find many agreeing to assist you. Accelerated programs are usually not thought as being a good idea (usually referred as shake & bake). The reason it takes time is to allow comprehension. Memorizing for tests and not allowing time to practice in between makes poor clinical performance.

I heard there is one in Nebraska, that one can go through in less than two months. The problem is that it is under investigation because you have  to arrange your own clinicals and it states one can take the NREMT test before clinicals and that it costs $26,000. 

R/r 911


----------



## Guardian

What do you mean by accelerated?  Are you taking about 2 years as opposed to 4?  Are you talking about 10-12 months as opposed to 2 years?  Are you talking about 3 months as opposed to 12?  They all exist.  Do some research and know what the heck you're talking about.  I've known a few decent paramedics that came from the 3 month programs but they all had previous medical experience and education.  I wouldn't recommend any post emt-b to paramedic program less than 12 months long.

Rid, are you telling me there is a 2 month paramedic course for 26,000???:wacko:...please tell me you put an extra zero on that figure.

Thats just stupid, yet another reason why Nebraska...nevermind.


----------



## bumpus

Here's what Rid is talking about, Guardian: http://www.medicschoice.com/paramedic-program.html


----------



## Guardian

disgust........


----------



## Ridryder911

From what I understand that program is under investigation. I was informed that they were not actually sanctioned by Nebraska, however' sanctioned from an out of state school ( I don't know exactly how accurate, but I tend to believe them) As well NREMT describes one has to have finished all their clinical hours prior to taking the NREMT examination, different than this school describes. 

I would be very skeptical on such a program & definitely investigate it more, especially for a horrendous price. From what I understand they training TACT teams for private duty over seas... 

R/r 911


----------



## TubekB

*short term edu...*

the web site seems *very* shady at best - and extremely over priced:excl:


----------



## DtwoR

I have been an EMT-B for over 4 years and have had advanced training with needle-d's, IV's, etc. I work for an employer that is willing to pay for medic school but the catch is that they don't want me gone for more than 6-9 months. As things usually work out, my employer wants it done yesterday. People have recommended schools (in southern california) like California Paramedic Institue and East County Medical Training. These are 5 day a week classes for three months, then hospital hours, then preceptor. They have good reputation here in SoCal but none are offering the classes until may '07. I was looking for something similar in other parts of the country that start in Jan/Feb/Mar.


----------



## Epi-do

This program is in Bloomington, IN - EMT Inc. .  I don't know anything about their accelerated medic program, but they have a good reputation locally for their other classes and programs.

I have been a basic for almost 8 years, and I just can't fathom a 3 month medic class, but that is just me.  It seems like there is so much information to try and cram in to such a short period.

I do plan on going to medic school, but unfortunately, I need to wait until the hubby gets done with school.  (I just finished a degree in May '06, so I have to let him have his turn now.)  At that time, I will be taking college courses for A&P, and then going to medic school.  That way, I will be able to get an assoc. degree instead of just a cert.  (I already have all of the other classes that I need to complete the degree.)  I would actually be intersted in a 4 year degree in paramedic science, but there aren't any around here, and since I have a husband and small child I can't exactly go away to school.  Therefore, the assoc. will have to be it for the time being.


----------



## Ridryder911

The only way a Paramedic could be any good in a program less than two years is to have either an extreme understanding knowledge of advanced science, or to have already attended courses such as anatomy & physiology, chemistry, psychology, etc at collegiate level. 

Shake and bake course are just that. I don't care how much "field" experience one may have. Yes, it does give one some reference to fall back upon, but as others can attest there is much more to diagnostics than the skills one has by "working in the streets". 

My suggestion is to take a anatomy & class, then take the Paramedic course. This will assist you in learning and have a better understanding of what your treating and patient is presenting. It would be a like a mechanic attempting to work on an auto without knowing what parts of the auto do and how they work. 

R/r 911


----------



## jeepmedic

It is now a prereq. in NC to take an A&P class before taking a Medic Class.


----------



## CGFD37

UW-Wisconsin have a very reputable program. It's 18weeks of class/clinical. It is largely resevered for Madison FD, but they do accept 5-6 outside students. It's and excellent program! If you are interested let me know, I can give you a contact.


----------



## jeepmedic

The US ARMY Medic school is 18 weeks. In 18 weeks you go from 0 to Hero.


----------



## Jon

jeepmedic said:


> The US ARMY Medic school is 18 weeks. In 18 weeks you go from 0 to Hero.


I wouldn't go THAT far.... one of my co-workers is a weekend warrior army medic


----------



## jeepmedic

Thats what they say in the video:wacko:


----------



## Zephyr

CGFD37 said:


> UW-Wisconsin have a very reputable program. It's 18weeks of class/clinical. It is largely resevered for Madison FD, but they do accept 5-6 outside students. It's and excellent program! If you are interested let me know, I can give you a contact.



Please send more info.  Thanks in advance.


Frank


----------



## ckrump

I have been an EMT-Basic since 1992.  I started my Paramedic Classes last year in June, and am still trying to finish my clinicals (I have a white cloud over me).  I had not taken any A&P or other science classes prior to Paramedic class and would not recommend an accelerated paramedic course to anyone who has not taken any previous A&P or other science classes.  There is sooo much to learn and even the 12 month class that I participated in was a struggle to keep up without prior A&P.  However, some people are accelerated learners and can do it.


----------



## Ridryder911

Unless, someone has a great back ground in science or previous medical experience, then one that takes a short cut route, will be a short cut Paramedic. Yes, they may pass the test, but never really understand or have knowledge enough to really be exceptionally proficient unless they study a lot on their own.. then really what have they accomplished? 

R/r 911


----------



## reaper

The thought of a accelerated paramedic course scares the **** out of me!!!!


----------



## medicdan

reaper said:


> The thought of a accelerated paramedic course scares the **** out of me!!!!



It scares me as a patient!!


----------



## TheDoll

Ridryder911 said:


> The only way a Paramedic could be any good in a program less than two years is to have either an extreme understanding knowledge of advanced science, or to have already attended courses such as anatomy & physiology, chemistry, psychology, etc at collegiate level.
> 
> Shake and bake course are just that. I don't care how much "field" experience one may have. Yes, it does give one some reference to fall back upon, but as others can attest there is much more to diagnostics than the skills one has by "working in the streets".
> 
> My suggestion is to take a anatomy & class, then take the Paramedic course. This will assist you in learning and have a better understanding of what your treating and patient is presenting. It would be a like a mechanic attempting to work on an auto without knowing what parts of the auto do and how they work.
> 
> R/r 911


i could be misinformed, but the only programs i've heard about around here (indy) are 1 year not including the a&p portion. well, i have heard of the afore mentioned accelerated program in bloomington, but i haven't heard of any programs that are 2 years. i haven't been in the business for very long. so, i hope that i get the training i need. now i'm all worried:sad:


----------



## Emtgirl21

Neosho, Missour has a program that is 6 months. The next group starts in Jaunrary and test in July. You have to already have A&P though and test into the program. Its at Crowder College.


----------



## Ridryder911

Almost all associate degree programs are at the least of two years or maybe three years in length. If one is only attending for 6 months, they are either going to classes three times a week or cutting corners. I can teach anyone to pass a certification exam, the problem is they would not know what to do. 

I recommend anyone really serious about this profession investigate programs before they spend money and time into them. Just because it is faster, it does not make it better or easier for you to get a job. 

I suggest to ask if they are nationally accredited (not state certified, there is only about 300) as well as where and length of clinical time. Percentage of pass rates on certifying exams, and employment history of graduates. 

Personally my EMS, we thoroughly review each candidate before we hire someone. Reviewing their education or lack of.. anyone that attends a "cook-book" type program; is basically disregarded before even the interview process unless they have had a medical license prior. 

Again, you only get out of an Medic program what is put into it.. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins

my medic program is a year with classes 4 times a week and 2 rotations a week.  Its quite the committment.  I can't imagine anything shorter with the amount of material we have to learn.


----------



## Medic8388

A college in Ga has a program they call "Street to Medic"(or something silly  like that), which I believe takes about a year( pls dont quote me on that, not 100% on time).  Now, I have known some good entry level medics from this program ( I believe these guys would have been great regardless of the program) On the other hand I've seen some total garbage from the program as well.  People who have a hard time making a descision and have made mistakes(thank goodness medical control tends not to grant orders for the wrong medicine...).  I'm about as found of the quick medic program as I am the online EMT-I program...BAH!


----------



## Katie

The course here is for eighteen months going right through the summer as well with class three days a week from eight to three.  That doesn't count out of classroom work, a&p or any of the other prerequisite classes.  I've heard of accelerated versions elsewhere (had one suggested to me), but seems like the amount of work would be crazy to really get it in and learn it all h34r:


----------



## VentMedic

Katie said:


> I've heard of accelerated versions elsewhere (had one suggested to me), but seems like the amount of work would be crazy to really get it in and learn it all h34r:



It depends on what the school is going to add to support the approx. 1000 hours minimum needed to sit for the paramedic exam.  In Florida this is easily done in 6 - 7 months at the Medic Mills but the education is focused on going right down the "list of need to know" to meet minimal educational requirements and possibly pass the exam.


----------



## firecoins

my medic program is 1 year.  We go to class 4 times a week.  We do rotations 2x a week.  I can't imagine going faster.

The A.A.S. medic program at a community college I considered was 2 years but that 2 years included the EMT class and A&P I & II as a part of the first year.  And you weren't guaranteed a seat in the medic class portion if you didn't have 1 year of experience as an EMT. The certificate program part required the EMT as well plus experience.  Classes in the medic portion was 3 days a week with rotations on top of that.


----------



## Ridryder911

Let's use an analogy... in some foreign countries, one can obtain their MD within 2 years (no previous college). How would you feel knowing that your physician only really had two years of college? But, hey they passed the boards right? ...

R/r 911


----------



## medic417

http://teexweb.tamu.edu/teex.cfm?pa...=ESTI&Course=EMS135&templateid=14&navdiv=ESTI

Has 10 week course.

A course I have heard lots of good about is www.techproservices.net  .  It is partly online.


----------



## Flight-LP

medic417 said:


> http://teexweb.tamu.edu/teex.cfm?pa...=ESTI&Course=EMS135&templateid=14&navdiv=ESTI
> 
> Has 10 week course.
> 
> A course I have heard lots of good about is www.techproservices.net  .  It is partly online.




And both are substandard.....................


----------



## medic417

Flight-LP said:


> And both are substandard.....................



Actually met several out of tech pro and would take them over any I have met from any other Texas college or private school.


----------



## Flight-LP

medic417 said:


> Actually met several out of tech pro and would take them over any I have met from any other Texas college or private school.



You either do not work around Paramedics that are worth a :censored::censored::censored::censored:e or have some really crappy schools in your area......................

You can have them. When a Paramedic cannot perform simplistic BLS skills (i.e. obtaining a freakin' blood pressure) and continuously repeats "I didn't learn that in school", it tells a lot about their education (or lack there of). The program is a waste of money, overpriced, and their ciriculum watered down to the bare minimum's. I have witnessed their methodology of teaching first hand and it is horrible. It is also, as previously stated, substandard. 

A&M on the other hand has a great program, if you are fire based. They are without a doubt the 2nd best around (following OSU) when it comes to fire training and their EMS program is o.k., but their 10 week program is not in depth enough to produce a quality medic. Just my two cents worth, take it how you want.....................


----------



## medic417

Never met one of the TEEX guys worth spitting on.  I have met many tech pro paramedics that put many experienced medics to shame.  Guess depends on who you are meeting.


----------



## Ridryder911

medic417 said:


> http://teexweb.tamu.edu/teex.cfm?pa...=ESTI&Course=EMS135&templateid=14&navdiv=ESTI
> 
> Has 10 week course.
> 
> A course I have heard lots of good about is www.techproservices.net  .  It is partly online.




This is why I am so excited about the NREMT requirement of accreditation of schools... no more medic mills or cook book medics !

R/r 911


----------



## medic417

My understanding is that many of Tech Pro's people are involved with NR.  

Also my understanding is they were invoved in accredidation process long before this possible requirement that still may get canned was announced.

I find it funny how some many people are afraid of a different method of education even though it has long been known that adults learn in different styles.  What is important is that each person finds a method that works for the way they learn the best.


----------



## Ridryder911

I am definitely not afraid of different techniques of teaching or providing education, however; I am very afraid of poor quality and lack of education as seen in our profession today. 

In fact, I just assisted adding on-line programs for an accredited college EMS program, again not the methodology but the end product. 

I don't care on how fancy or different techniques can be applied, one cannot absorb, retain, and demonstrate proficient levels after a 2 1/2 month course. Call it whatever one likes to call it; it is still a shake and bake program that can only produce cook book medics. The program listed is 624 hours, which barely meets NHTSA requirements.  I am sure there are some intelligent persons that attend, but there is NO way to fully understand Paramedicine as it is needed in that short of period of time, unless one has previous formal education or experience prior to attending. 

Again, those in EMS assume "education" is something new, and again let's compare what is required to become an "EMS Instructor".. oh, yeah another short cut.. 2 week program. Again, we require a B.S. or B.A. to teach Johnny to color, but; for a Paramedic a 40 clock hour course.. yes its ingenious! 

For accreditation, let us not confuse that NREMT will NOT be the accrediting agency, nor will it be associated with the agency... again, that is not how education is performed, rather the institutions will have to be judged upon on its own merit and those that graduate will be able to take the NREMT/P test. 

FYI: I have attached accredited programs in Texas
Texas... no shake and bake programs were listed: 

Austin Community College - Austin, TX Loading...   
Brazosport College - Lake Jackson, TX Loading...   
College of the Mainland - Texas City, TX Loading...   
Galveston College - Galveston, TX Loading...   
Houston Community College System - Houston, TX Loading...   
North Harris Montgomery Community College - Houston, TX Loading...   
San Jacinto College - Pasadena, TX Loading...   
San Jacinto College North - Houston, TX Loading...   
South Plains College - Lubbock, TX Loading...   
Tarrant County College - Hurst, TX Loading...   
University of Texas Hlth Science Ctr at San Antonio - San Antonio, TX Loading...   
University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center - Dallas, TX Loading...   
University of Texas-Brownsville and Texas Southmost College - Brownsville, TX Loading...   
Wharton County Junior College - Wharton, TX 

These programs have met the criteria as outlines by CAAHEP/ CoEMSP. These include qualified instructors, on site clinical instructors, appropriate library for studies and research, advanced simulator labs, and many other requirements.

Again, cleaning up our profession and those that teach it will be one of the first good points for the future. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417

R/r 911 I agree we need to clean up education of EMS professionals.  The 2 month courses can not educate properly in my opinion either.  I just see the need for more of the class/book part of EMS to follow the trend of other education and go online.  This is not for all people.  Myself it works best.  For others not enough structure.  South Plains College has started online EMS education as well.  Tech Pro has led the way.  It's founders are considered to be some of the toughest EMS educators out there.


----------



## Airwaygoddess

As far as I'm concerned, to learn about para-medicine takes time and a good education.  There is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Zephyr

I completed a 4-week long accelerated EMT-B course in May, got certified in one state, passed the National shortly after, and got reciprocity in another state in July.  I'm currently in an accelerated 10-month Paramedic program at a university, and volunteering at two Ambulance Corps.  The other day, I passed the FD's agility test to work for them as an EMT-B 

Frank


----------



## reaper

Congrats, You can pass a test!


----------



## Zephyr

reaper said:


> Congrats, You can pass a test!



haha, very funny...

Congrats!  You can't count.  That was more than one test


----------



## Flight-LP

Not only can you pass multiple tests, but you can also resuscitate a 10 month old thread from the dead. Good job!

Now that we are past the sarcasm, was there an intended point to your post???


----------



## medic417

Flight-LP said:


> Not only can you pass multiple tests, but you can also resuscitate a 10 month old thread from the dead. Good job!
> 
> Now that we are past the sarcasm, was there an intended point to your post???




Perhaps he is trying to get his 150th post so he can chat.:wacko:

Education should be required to increase.  We are dealing with peoples lives.  Less education is not something to brag about.


----------



## Zephyr

Flight-LP said:


> Not only can you pass multiple tests, but you can also resuscitate a 10 month old thread from the dead. Good job!
> 
> Now that we are past the sarcasm, was there an intended point to your post???



Although it's a late reply, the point is, I'm making members aware of an accredited accelerated paramedic program at an accredited university in New York City.  If anyone wants more info, just PM me.


----------



## VentMedic

Zephyr said:


> Although it's a late reply, the point is, I'm making members aware of an accredited accelerated paramedic program at an accredited university in New York City. If anyone wants more info, just PM me.


 
I hope you are not bragging about accelerated programs and declaring their worth to the profession.


----------



## Zephyr

VentMedic said:


> I hope you are not bragging about accelerated programs and declaring their worth to the profession.



I was merely providing a late answer to the original question, "If anyone knows of any full-time acclerated paramedic schools (anywhere in US) that is taking students for an EARLY 2007 start date, I would greatly appreciate any info."  Is that a problem, to answer a member's question?


----------



## Ridryder911

Zephyr said:


> I completed a 4-week long accelerated EMT-B course in May, got certified in one state, passed the National shortly after, and got reciprocity in another state in July.  I'm currently in an accelerated 10-month Paramedic program at a university, and volunteering at two Ambulance Corps.  The other day, I passed the FD's agility test to work for them as an EMT-B
> 
> Frank



Yeah, but do you know anything? Is this the same University that now has two ex instructors and also a shake and bake program? Hmm.. so far it does not sound reputable? 


R/r 911


----------



## Zephyr

Ridryder911 said:


> Yeah, but do you know anything? Is this the same University that now has two ex instructors and also a shake and bake program? Hmm.. so far it does not sound reputable?
> 
> 
> R/r 911




It is not your place to question if I know anything.  We have never met.  You don't even know me.  Have you worked with me before?  Are you my medical director?  Have you worked EMS over here?  Have you worked with my instructors?  I normally wouldn't doubt a stranger for no reason, but do YOU know anything?  How well versed are you in non-EMS related topics?

And please don't insult our university, which is very reputable.  Our Paramedic program is very reputable as well, and has produced many quality Paramedics.  Do you know how to count?  You can't even correctly count the number of instructors' names on a petition.  Did I insult you or anyone else?

Why is there so much negativity in this forum?  Am I attracting a bunch of burnt out EMTs and Paramedics hovering over their keyboards 24/7, constantly clicking Refresh, anxiously awaiting the next post from a new guy; who have nothing better to do than to pick on people they come across online to make themselves feel better about themselves?  I hope not.  I've been a member of NUMEROUS online forums and groups for years, dealing with a myriad of topics.  I haven't received as many negative replies as I have in this forum.  

I became a man long ago.  I don't need to prove myself to anyone.  All of us started with zero experience at one point-- nobody came out of the womb as a super EMT or Paramedic.  Just because I recently chose to make a career change and switch to EMS doesn't give you the right to question me, a person you've never met; and insult my university, which you probably know nothing about.


----------



## Ridryder911

Put away the testerone and measuring stick. That might work up there, but it does not in medicine. Sorry, you did it to yourself. Want to impress me about your school then don't brag that it is:
An accelerated program 
Two of the instructors were fired. 

What else could one surmise? How, impressed would you be? This is NOT the way to make a good impression of you or your school. 

I didn't read the petition nor did I want too or have too. Sorry, I would not want or need any students to attempt to save my job. They obviously crossed the line. If not, that again is what litigation is for. *If* they were wrongfully terminated, they will be reinstated as they should be and it will not be from the results from any students protesting the actions. University's are very careful about discharging instructors as litigation would surely follow if there is any validity to their excuse. 

If you don't think you will have to prove yourself, you got into the wrong business. Everyday, in every event you will be challenged by peers and others in the medical field. I don't have to do anything to make myself feel better about myself, I am quite content in my position, education, and career. Also I am quite aware of the results of accelerated programs and what the success rate of passing state and license boards, as well as their work production and employers satisfaction rates are. 

Also know that EMS and emergency medicine can NOT be taught effectively through a rushed program. Passing certifications and tests is NOT always the sign of effective program. I do wonder how they maintain their accreditation level?  

As you will soon find out, I have yet read anyone posting regretting going longer for their education level when asked (yes, I have asked on a poll). Majority (of those that attended regular length courses) felt that their education level and length was short to prepare them for the real world. 

Again, I ask .. What is the hurry? 

R/r 911


----------



## Zephyr

Ridryder, check your PM.


----------



## Zephyr

Ridryder911 said:


> ...
> 
> If you don't think you will have to prove yourself, you got into the wrong business.
> 
> 
> R/r 911



Read the rhetorical questions in that post.  I never stated I that I don't think I'll have to prove myself--  I don't have to prove myself to YOU.


----------



## reaper

Zephyr said:


> Read the rhetorical questions in that post.  I never stated I that I don't think I'll have to prove myself--  I don't have to prove myself to YOU.



You have to prove yourself to anyone that higher medical training, then you! This is medicine!!


----------



## firecoins

http://www.stjohns.edu/academics/undergraduate/pharmacy/programs/ems/paramedic

This school he is referring to and is not considered accelerated and it is accredited.  There is alot of arguing over nothing which is usual for this site.


----------



## Ridryder911

firecoins said:


> http://www.stjohns.edu/academics/undergraduate/pharmacy/programs/ems/paramedic
> 
> This school he is referring to and is not considered accelerated and it is accredited.  There is alot of arguing over nothing which is usual for this site.



No one said it was not accredited. I said, I wonder how they are going to keep their accreditation? 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins

Ridryder911 said:


> No one said it was not accredited. I said, I wonder how they are going to keep their accreditation?
> 
> R/r 911




I don't think the accreditation is in question outside of this internet thread.  

It is not correct to say it is accelerated since every certificate program in the state of NY is 10 months. The first year of community colleges include the basic EMT class and general education classes.  The 2nd year, which is about 10 months, is the official NYS paramedic class. It is usually taught between 10 and 12 months. To say it is accelerated would incorrect.


----------



## Zephyr

firecoins said:


> I don't think the accreditation is in question outside of this internet thread.
> 
> It is not correct to say it is accelerated since every certificate program in the state of NY is 10 months. The first year of community colleges include the basic EMT class and general education classes.  The 2nd year, which is about 10 months, is the official NYS paramedic class. It is usually taught between 10 and 12 months. To say it is accelerated would incorrect.



firecoins,

Thank you for the correction.  I suppose I could say that my program is of shorter duration, as compared to associate degree programs.


----------



## Mikel512

was going to post here but you guys or girls need to simmer down..:wacko:


----------



## KEVD18

im disgusted by this thread. especially one member who actually thinks he's accomplished something by taking a shake and bake emt course. im actually nauseous.

and now he's a medic student? god help his patients.......


----------



## fortsmithman

Here in Canada Paramedicine courses are accredited by the Canadian Medical Association.


----------



## Hastings

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thumbsupyv2.jpg

Pride.


----------



## alphatrauma

*Yikes*

This thread was an interesting read... never realized the extent of the negative sentiment/opinions surrounding accelerated programs. 

I am actually attending one in the spring. 

...runs for cover h34r:


----------



## Ridryder911

Well then, you will know what to expect when you enter the profession. The same type of disrespect nurses that attend total on-line or abbreviated programs. 

What else could one expect from shake & bake programs?

R/r 911


----------



## medic417

alphatrauma said:


> This thread was an interesting read... never realized the extent of the negative sentiment/opinions surrounding accelerated programs.
> 
> I am actually attending one in the spring.
> 
> ...runs for cover h34r:



Do you already have a health care background such as RN?  Have you took college level courses such as A&P, biology, and others that build your understanding of the workings of the human body?  Then you might come out OK.  Just keep in mind these short courses focus on the test and how to do skills not the whys and why nots.  They do not have time to help you understand the consequences of what you do or do not do, good or bad.

Please do not disrespect yourself by limiting yourself to the limited education they can give.  If you do stay with this course, please take more real healthcare courses so yo have a better chance of being a good medic.


----------



## alphatrauma

medic417 said:


> Do you already have a health care background such as RN?  Have you took college level courses such as A&P, biology, and others that build your understanding of the workings of the human body?  Then you might come out OK...




I actually do have a B.S., I was a Navy Hospital Corpsman, and have spent the past 10 years working as an ALS ER Tech (7 of which in a trauma center). While, up until September of this year, I have had absolutely zero pre-hospital experience, I do have a very solid medical/educational background. I have all the prerequisites to enter medical school... if I so chose to

I have no doubt that I will be an outstanding Paramedic... although, I do realize that this may not be the case with many who attempt/complete such a program.




Ridryder911 said:


> Well then, you will know what to expect when you enter the profession. The same type of disrespect nurses that attend total on-line or abbreviated programs.
> 
> What else could one expect from shake & bake programs?
> 
> R/r 911



I already have the respect of the EMS community in my area. I have worked with most of them for well over a decade (and precepted some during their ER clinicals), and they are quite familiar with the skills/knowledge that I possess. I guess we'll see what the future holds when I do leave the area, but I'm confident that respect will not be an issue for me


----------



## medic417

alphatrauma said:


> I actually do have a B.S., I was a Navy Hospital Corpsman, and have spent the past 10 years working as an ALS ER Tech (7 of which in a trauma center). While, up until September of this year, I have had absolutely zero pre-hospital experience, I do have a very solid medical/educational background. I have all the prerequisites to enter medical school... if I so chose to



You then probably could come out good because it sounds like you will really not be learning anything new, just getting the rquired hours to go into the field.  But sadly many of your classmates will not have that and while they may pass and get their cert they really will have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## VentMedic

alphatrauma said:


> I actually do have a B.S., I was a Navy Hospital Corpsman, and have spent the past 10 years working as an ALS ER Tech (7 of which in a trauma center). While, up until September of this year, I have had absolutely zero pre-hospital experience, I do have a very solid medical/educational background. I have all the prerequisites to enter medical school... if I so chose to
> 
> I have no doubt that I will be an outstanding Paramedic... although, I do realize that this may not be the case with many who attempt/complete such a program.
> 
> I already have the respect of the EMS community in my area. I have worked with most of them for well over a decade (and precepted some during their ER clinicals), and they are quite familiar with the skills/knowledge that I possess. I guess we'll see what the future holds when I do leave the area, but I'm confident that respect will not be an issue for me


 
What are you going to do after you get your Paramedic?

The one thing that frustrates Paramedics in the field who do have/get higher education is that they will still be working with 3 month wonders who believe they know everything about medicine and have absolutely no desire to get more education.  Thus, the educated may then leave the field to find people who do share a common interest in learning more about medicine.


----------



## Ridryder911

alphatrauma said:


> I actually do have a B.S., I was a Navy Hospital Corpsman, and have spent the past 10 years working as an ALS ER Tech (7 of which in a trauma center). While, up until September of this year, I have had absolutely zero pre-hospital experience, I do have a very solid medical/educational background. I have all the prerequisites to enter medical school... if I so chose to
> 
> I have no doubt that I will be an outstanding Paramedic... although, I do realize that this may not be the case with many who attempt/complete such a program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the respect of the EMS community in my area. I have worked with most of them for well over a decade (and precepted some during their ER clinicals), and they are quite familiar with the skills/knowledge that I possess. I guess we'll see what the future holds when I do leave the area, but I'm confident that respect will not be an issue for me



The reason you have respect is that you are probably already competent. Your background as having a B.S. and a respected program places you in a different category. As Vent described though you probably be amazed at the poor attempt of "cramming" the needed knowledge into a short program and then attempting them to go into clinical practice. 

I would definitely stress that your education is primary from collegiate studies and military background than that of a accelerated program. 

R/r 911


----------



## alphatrauma

VentMedic said:


> What are you going to do after you get your Paramedic?




Straight into pediatrics.

I'd have to say that peds is my Achilles heel, and I would like to initially focus on that segment of the population for a while. Children's Hospital ER/ICU/CCU, will be my areas of interest... then hopefully Pediatric Transport Team. Meanwhile, I'll be giving every moment I can spare (at least 72/mo) to the local volunteer rescue squad.


----------

